# Skylight cushions



## Fancy Isla (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm having a problem finding size 22 x 14 vent cushion/pillow for my skylight in a 2016 Sonic.. It's by KZ and they don't have anything that will work they're telling me.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ToddandHeather (Jul 16, 2016)

www.cushionpros.com/

The guys above might be able to fabricate one for you.


----------



## Fancy Isla (Jul 16, 2016)

ToddandHeather said:


> www.cushionpros.com/
> 
> The guys above might be able to fabricate one for you.





Thank you! I'll give them a call.


----------

